# Mobil1 Rebate back on until sept. Means you can get 5 Qts for about $15 all up



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

https://apfco.com/secured/R10130W/

I haven't done this for a while, but previously I'd pay $23-26 for 5qts of the 5-40 Euro at Walmart, and get $12 back. I'd buy two at a time.

Sure, Liquid Molly may be better of whatever, but for $15, I just change every 3,000 miles.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like Wally world is not a Participating Retailer this time around.


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

WalMart didn't participate last year and I still got my rebate when I sent it in. It's worth a try and if they reject it you can just return it to WalMart.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've done this deal maybe 3 times (so maybe 10x5qt containers of either the euro 5-40 or the 0-20 for our other car). Always purchased at Walmart, always got a check.

As it runs so long this time, I'll buy some closer to the end date, and save me having to store more crap in the garage.


----------



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

SNS1938 said:


> https://apfco.com/secured/R10130W/
> 
> I haven't done this for a while, but previously I'd pay $23-26 for 5qts of the 5-40 Euro at Walmart, and get $12 back. I'd buy two at a time.
> 
> Sure, Liquid Molly may be better of whatever, but for $15, I just change every 3,000 miles.


Mobil does not make a 5w40 oil that I'm aware of ? Are talking about the Castrol 5w40 ? Castrol 0w40 is alot better than the 5w . I only run Mobil in my lawn tractor , my VW doesn't like Mobil 0w40 at all .


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Kjmack said:


> Mobil does not make a 5w40 oil that I'm aware of ? Are talking about the Castrol 5w40 ? Castrol 0w40 is alot better than the 5w . I only run Mobil in my lawn tractor , my VW doesn't like Mobil 0w40 at all .


They do. They just don't carry it at most Walmarts.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Not sure if it's possible, but Oreillys have Mobil1 about $27, but you can rebate $10 in Oreillys gift cards from them, and many do the Mobil1 $12 too. Seems too good to be true to get 5Qt's for basically $5 (probably have tax on the whole thing, so maybe $8 out of pocket).

Again, not sure it's possible to do both. If I wasn't so busy and hadn't just changed both our cars (and don't want to store oil in my overflowing garage for 6 months), I'd try.


----------

